
Amazon Comprehend – Natural Language Processing - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-comprehend-continuously-trained-natural-language-processing/
======
Xeoncross
I was hoping that AWS Comprehend would have actual text _comprehension_. This
seems to be just entity extraction and noun phrases.

Basic Python Spacy.io or NLTK will get you this far.

That said, I'm still glad they built it. Every time a new company offers a
library or API like this I picture a new startup having an extra tool to enter
a market.

~~~
igravious
True true.

That said, this takes a lot of the coding out of your hands. Presumably
Microsoft and Google and IBM have similar cloud offerings.

It's really hard to evaluate the quality of these offerings. I'd love if a
website existed that had a cross platform analysis of these natural language
processing site – basically compare and contrast these cloud offerings against
rolling your own. It would have to use a few data-sets to get an all round
picture.

~~~
hallman76
> Presumably Microsoft and Google and IBM have similar cloud offerings.

Yes, IBM has a similar product [1] along with a suite of APIs all under the
"cognitive" umbrella[2].

Same [3] for Microsoft [4].

[1] [https://www.ibm.com/watson/services/natural-language-
classif...](https://www.ibm.com/watson/services/natural-language-classifier/)
[2]
[https://www.ibm.com/watson/developercloud/doc/index.html](https://www.ibm.com/watson/developercloud/doc/index.html)
[3] [https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/cognitive-
service...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/cognitive-
services/directory/lang/) [4] [https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/services/cognitive-service...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/services/cognitive-services/)

~~~
igravious
Awesome. Any others that you know of?

